
Your Coffeemaker Is Watching You - sndean
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/07/your-coffeemaker-is-watching-you/485597/?single_page=true
======
Fej
This is the downside of IoT.

Give me devices and frameworks I can run myself. I don't want to be dependent
on a third party for my god damn thermostat. (Which I now am. Going to look
into it soon. Hoping it runs Linux so we can demand the source.)

It's not just about privacy, which is a huge and serious concern; but it's
also about control. What happens when we lose control of our houses? Are we
setting ourselves up for attacks by black hats or nation-state actors? I would
hazard yes.

Are you ready for the IoT revolution? Because it's coming, and I think we're
not ready.

